# Slipping back and forth between reality and unreality



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Over the past few days I've been doing much better, but it doesn't often feel like because I keep slipping back and forth between reality and unreality. When I wake up in the morning, I am severely DP'd. I can't figure it out -- it happens if I go to bed feeling better -- but that's how it is and it's the thing most responsible for my inability to recover. It then takes several hours before I'll come out of it. Some nights I'll be almost completely DP-free for a few hours. Other nights are worse but are good enough that I'm at least able to fend off my DR.

The thing that sucks is once the DP/DR flicks back on, it's like it never left. It immediately starts telling me that my moments of reality were false, and that's everything's in my head. As usual. And sometimes it's so bad that I go right up to the edge of the cliff and almost fall over. But I always pull myself back at the last minute because I have no other option. Once reality starts flickering again, I feel much better, but it's temporary.

I get close to recovery a lot. But I'm unable to finish it off. Sleep resets it, otherwise I'm confident I would be DP-free once more. I'm basically switching back and forth between being on the brink of recovery and being in a rut that I feel I can't break out of. It's the DR that fucks with me -- I think I could handle pure DP symptoms, but it's hard to find the motivation to stay distracted and just live your live when you're unsure if anything is real.

Just wanted to vent a little bit. Thanks for listening, guys.


----------



## dhughes373 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm pretty much exactly the same actually. Although it's a good sign of recovery I suppose. Like the line between being DPd and being in reality for me is sortof blurring.


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

I also flicker between being nearly dp free and being enveloped in my dp throughout the day, sometimes it's better than others, mainly depends on what I'm doing that day. Usually if it's mild I can assure myself and knock myself back into "reality" but the first day I wasn't able to do this was when I was comming down from an extreme high from K-2. I had passed out the day before and was falling into other worlds after having a sensation of dying and I was simply not able to define anything, it was very scarry. Usually when I'm really dp'd I can still tell it's real but i will severly question everything (unentended joke) and be extremly detached.

I can also relate to when the dp comes back it's like it never went away.


----------

